# Topics > Fun and humor >  7-minute “comedic drama”- Doll It Up

## qiouxdoll

The tagline on the poster for the short film Doll It Up is “A story of sex, lies, and silicone.” That is an amusing little barb that concisely pins down the film’s themes. It is also the sole sum of any amusement or creativity to be found anywhere in this tepid affair.

The 7-minute “comedic drama” begins as Gunther (Timothy J. Cox) is celebrating his third anniversary with his wife. His wife is an inflatable *sex doll*, and an argument ensues between the two over her looks. To fix this, Gunther buys a newer model, one whose looks are more realistic. The mistress causes the wife to run away (read- Gunther throws her in the trash). When Gunther gets home from work one day, he discovers his mistress with someone else. Now, he sets off to find his plastic wife and make amends.

It is entirely possible to make an insightful comedy with real gravitas that revolves around *sex toys*. One of the main characters of the underrated Mumford made his fortune selling such wares. The entirety of Lars And The Real Girl is heartbreaking brilliance predicated on the idea of a sex doll being treated as an ordinary human being. Doll It Up, written and directed by Yalan Hu, is too short for any dramatic heft to feel genuine, and it is too bland to be comical.

----------

